# Dinamo Zagreb vs Domzale (Ag. 3-0)



## CasinoMaister (Aug 5, 2008)

Dinamo Zagreb VS Domzale 1.2 5.00 9.00 

In the last match they used the mistakes of Domzale to win, the score doesnt suggest how hard it was for them. I think it\'s worth betting Dinamo not to win as it suggests it\'s a value.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 5, 2008)

Dinamo will be without their first Goalkeeper Butina so another missing player for them.


----------



## Donateo (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree, its worth a shot at this odds. My expectations are not big though.


----------

